# Jemal's Anniversary Special!



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2012)

Good day to everybody!  I had meant to post this earlier but the site problems have been preventing me.

This month marks two auspicious occasions in my life.  The first being my 30th birthday (Nov 29th), the second being the 10th anniversary of my involvement with ENWorld.  I've realized that the only other sites on the internet I was using 10 years ago were Hotmail and WOTC.. I rarely go to Wizards anymore, and only use hotmail when required... 
But ENWorld has been my internet home for the majority of the last decade, a decade that has seen MANY changes in my life - Yes, I've taken some breaks,  probably 2-3 years of that time overall, but I don't think there's a site out there that I've spent more time on than this one!

And so, in celebration of this event, I am going to attempt to host a special game, and I hope that many of you will join me.


*THE GAME!*

First off, yes I am running 3 other games, but they aren't taking up an insane amount of time, and this one will be relatively easy to run.  Also, I'm warning you all now that If I do have problems, my posting in this game will slow if I have to compensate for my other games, but I don't forsee such problems.


Now, I've been thinking of this for over a month, trying to decide exactly what to do, and I was reminded of a game that occurred here years ago called the ICCG - In Character Character Game - where several of us played ourselves in a game where we gained strange powers.

I'd like to do an homage/variation to that, as it was one of my favourite early games, so here is my idea :

Anybody who would like to join will play a variation on themselves - It may be you as you are now, as you were in your past, as you imagine you'll be in a few years, or even an alternate universe version - The only thing that matters is that at it's CORE - Who it is, It's personality and the basic way the character thinks - You are playing yourself.  The time will be the 'undefined near-future' maybe a year, maybe 5.  Many people are attending the "ENWorld Convention", mingling IRL with the people they've only known through these forums before now.

Without revealing the story, All I can say is that a 'global event' happens that alters the fabric of reality, and creating all sorts of weird sh*t!
One of the hotspots happens to be the Convention, and many of the gamers there are affected oddly, some gaining strange abilities, others changing drastically - both physically and mentally.  The same thing happens in numerous other locations around the world.


I have pondered many different systems for the game.  
I thought about d20 modern, as the ICCG was, but it's a bit too limiting for what I have in mind. 
I also deeply pondered D&D as it is what drew me to gaming, and to ENWorld in the first place, but wanted a more modern/super-heroish feel than fantasy.  
I even briefly considered BESM, but it isn't as well known and is a tad too broken. 
So in the end, I decided on Mutants and Masterminds (3e).  It seems to be my system of choice for the last few years.
But Despair not, those who were interested but know not the ways of M&M, for our assistance is yours should you desire to be a part of this, as the game is relatively easy to learn, and based off the general d20 system.

Thematically, I see this as a Fun, lighter game as opposed to the more gritty/serious games I usually run.  More old school comicbook less drama.  Not Silly, but.. Fun.  There will still be some drama and seriousness, just less.
Real world Physics will be applied loosely, mostly being replaced by movie/comicbook/videogame Physics... so if you have problems with suspension of disbelief, or can't overlook instant-growing clones, techno babble, and the occasional Phlebotinum, I'd suggest steering clear.

Those who wish to participate will begin without the need for character sheets, simply "role-playing" themselves mingling with each other until their powers manifest.   You will need to have a character ready for the initial manifestation, but that will not be until after the new year.
[sblock=Side note]I had initially intended on beginning the game on Dec 21st/22nd as a joke/nod to the end of the Mayan Calender, but the timing isn't too feasible being around such a busy time of year, so despite how thematically appropriate it would be, I've decided to wait until everybody has more free time in 2013.[/sblock]


*THE MECHANICS!*


Once the event has occurred, you will start as PL 5 heroes with 75 points.  I expect power to increase at a fairly fast curve, and not entirely evenly (not exactly 15 pts = 1 PL).  Your PL will increase more rapidly at first, in relation to Points, but they'll level out after a few levels, after which point you'll be gaining more points than PL.
So try not to build characters towards a specific PL/Point 'butter zone' because this game will be leveling faster than most.  I'll also allow not spending all your points at start, saving some for when your PL Increases, to help get to your new Caps if you wish to do so.

There will be little in the way of Mook fighting - You won't be super heroes fighting crime, there will be Super Villains and Large, World or at least City-threatening crisis to deal with.. not car-jackers and drug dealers.


Character powers : practically Anything goes.  Unlike most of my games, I will not be requiring detailed power explanations - If you want the power to summon anvils that drop on peoples heads and then disappear, go ahead.  No need to go into detail about how.  Just try not to make it too weird - Like I said, I want a FUN game, not silly.

I will also be adding one power that I enjoy in BESM - It's called "Unknown Power".
It is kindof the opposite of the 'variable' power - You buy ranks in it, and get MORE points than you put in - but you don't know what they are!
For every 2 points you put into Unknown Power, you gain a 3 point pool.  At any time in the future, the GM (Me) may convert these points into new powers for you - often (But not always) ones that are suited to a situation your character is in.  These points follow all the normal rules for spending points, but only the GM has any say in what the power is.  Once a power has been given to you from this pool, you are free to use it and modify it as though it were any other power.
You may NOT request a specific power or genre of powers, this is not just a cheap way of getting extra powers.  It's fun and the powers will be useful, but not game breaking.  They may not fit perfectly with other powers you have (Or each other), but they won't be useless.

For the character who truly doesn't know what they are capable of!

[sblock=Unknown Power Example]
Say Piratecat has 75 points and has placed 10 points in Unknown Power - he would have then essentially have a 65 point character with 15 points in his 'Unknown Pool'.  During one scene, I give him Immunity to Fire as he gets thrown into a pit of lava.  He climbs out, everybody being amazed at the lack of damage he's taken!  He would then add "Immunity: Fire (5) to his list of powers, and remove 5 points from his unknown pool.  He now has a 65 point character + Immunity: Fire + 10 points remaining in Unknown Pool
[/sblock]

Now, there will be a FEW restriction: 
As stated before, nothing overly silly. (Yes i realize 'overly silly' is a point of view, if I see anything I'll mention it).
I understand it's hard to accurately judge and portray your OWN stats, so don't worry about getting them perfect - this is an alternate you, after all, it can be a little different.  

Your Characters should all have one Expertise skill that represents Player Knowledge, with 5 ranks in it.  You will not need to make checks, the character knows what you know.
On this note, unless you are giving yourself an enhanced knowledge/intellect as part of your 'super powers', I would like to ask that people be Honorable and truthful as far as what you know - Don't Google things unless your character's doing the same thing in game!  If you ARE playing an 'intelligence enhanced' character, then feel free to Google away to account for that.
But still keep in mind that Science won't always work the same In Game, reality becomes warped! 
NOTE: all Other skill checks will still be required, so if you can tightrope walk IRL And want your IC self able to do it as well, I suggest getting your Acrobatics check up to about +10.

I also understand that some of you may wish to use devices/gadgets.  Feel free, we'll figure out how you get it in game - maybe you find it, or someone gives it to you, or you develop it with newly enhanced intellect and skills.  Who Knows?


SO, Questions? Comments?  Volunteers?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2012)

Hehe, sounds like fun. I can't really do the 'play myself' gig though. I'd probably make up a character that I then pretend is me. Just one of my things when RPGing...strict line between 'real' and 'not.'


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

Well first off...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* 

And secondly the game sounds like a lot of fun. I think that maybe the "end of the world" the Mayans talked about could have been misinterpreted and they meant the end of the world as we know it.

And so the "New World" is more like the comics than the old. 

Count me in and I'll be thinking of my "Holy" powers over the next coupe weeks.

HM


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

I would be interested, I have actually played in a game of similar concept at one point in the distant past (in Villians and Vigilantes of all things), unfortunately my knowledge of the M&M system is limited.  (I am actually in a long running fantasy game in 2 ed, but it uses so many variant rules it is all but unrecognizable)

Is there an SRD or anything that I could reference to get up to speed on the rules?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

there is d20herosrd

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2012)

Happy birthday man, nice time of the year to be born (with the snow an all you got up there) heh.
I'll be up to it. I think I once was in a game where I had to play myself. Should be fun. Also: Dibs on unknown power!


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jemal. Congratulations on your Ten Years. 

This sounds very interesting, especially the opening scenes at the con. Coming up with stats for myself should be fun. 

I will have to look over the M&M SRD, as I have never played the game. Might see if I can find some time for that tonight. However, I think that I too will definitely be throwing some points into Unknown Power. 

I don't have any questions at the moment, but that will probably change once I have read the SRD.

thotd


----------



## Jemal (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you HolyMan for that reminder about the SRD, I'd forgotten about that!  Makes it even easier.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2012)

Then consider it a B-Day present. 

HM


----------



## Jemal (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.  I had a good day. 


 [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] cheapskate  lol
Also stop revealing my plot you Mayan you! 

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] As I said, alternate reality versions are fine, but I was hoping people would enjoy playing characters with fairly similar personalities to their own.  Is that an issue?

VV (And any others interested) - Keep in mind that Unknown Powers may not come to you quickly, you could be 'behind' in points for a while before they start to manifest.  I will be doing them when I think there is something appropriate to a situation, to fill gaps I see in the party, and when I think it would be thematically cool.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm interested in giving this a shot. What I want to play might be a little tricky so I'll have to discuss with you to see if its possible.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2012)

Even though, it was yesterday, already... Happy Birthday, Jemal! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2012)

Personality is fine. I just wouldn't be making a true representation of personal details. Job, location, etc.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2012)

Bahaha

I guess I could be persuaded to make a male character this one time.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 30, 2012)

So I have been doing some self analysis to try to come up with my stats in M&M and what I generate is not all that impressive by Superheroic standards (as, shocker, I am trying to keep my actual Superhero identity secret)

So Here I am:

Str 1
Agi -1
Fight 0
Awareness 0
Stamina 0
Dex 1
Int 1
Pre 1

I am a big guy (6'4") and I am not exactly buff, size does equate to above average strength
I am a big guy and a bit overweight, I make a relatively large target and perhaps am a little less adroit than I once was, so below average agility
I wrestled in High School, have been in a few fights, but nothing extraordiary 
I would say average Fighting ability is about right
While I am not unobservant, I do wear glasses, so average Awareness
I do exercise every day, but as noted above, I am a bit overweight and recently have had some health issues, so average stamina
I have good hand eye coordination, again, nothing extraordinary, but more than average Dexterity(too many video games)
I may not be a super genius, but I can figure things out pretty well.  Above average intellect seems righ
Presence is the hardest to gauge from my point of view.  I can usually make friends easily, I tend to be listened to when I talk.  Many moons ago the teacher in my speech class seemed impressed by me, so I am going with above average.


Dodge		0
Fortitude	             0
Parry		0
Toughness	1
Will		1

So I have been told recently that I have a high tolerance for pain (thanks to the aformentioned health problems) and I have never had a problem with self confidence.


Expertise 	5
Insight 	             2
Intimidation 	1
Perception	1
Technology 	4
Vehicles 	             1

I do have a degree in computer science, I am pretty good at reading people, I can drive.

So yeah, I make a pretty poor superhero


----------



## Jemal (Nov 30, 2012)

Just a reminder, your starting stats will be  [MENTION=13913]pl[/MENTION]5 after gaining some 'power' (In whatever form you choose), so you don't have to worry about being superclose, the Event will be making you all 'better' in many ways.
You will not be using power sheets for the short scenes before the 'powerup'.

And Whran, from what I've seen of the way you speak/act on here, I'd give you higher int/pres

For anybody who does want to make their stats really similar to real life, STR and INT are the only ones that can be realistically tested:
STR is the easiest - figure out how much you can lift above your head, find out where that falls in the weight category, and that's your str score.
INT - If you know your IQ score (Or average scores in math/science classes), those can give a good ex: 
IQ 90-110/avg 65-75=INT 0
IQ 110-130/avg 75-85=INT 1
IQ 130-145/avg 85-95=INT 2
IQ 145-155/avg 96+=INT 3
IQ 155+/ Avg 100+=Int 4

Ag/dex is harder to analyze empyrically but fairly easy to ballpark.
Fighting -
Fgt 1 - been in several fights, didn't loose them all.
Fgt 2 - year+ combat training.
Fgt 3 - martial arts black belt, professional fighter
Fgt 4 - UFC champion
Fgt 5/6 - bruce lee/chuck Norris.
*EDIT: Ride for work's here.  will finish later. *


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2012)

Posting this to all my threads: 
ENWorld's back up, lets do a Roll Call to see if anybody hasn't found their way back yet.


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 8, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Posting this to all my threads:
> ENWorld's back up, lets do a Roll Call to see if anybody hasn't found their way back yet.




Had to change my bookmark dammit, but I am back with the boards now


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, had to change mine too.
Who would've guessed that just days after I post my "Hey I've been here for 10 years I love this place it's the one constant in my online life" thread, and.. DAMN YOU MURPHY!!!!!!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 11, 2012)

Hahaha happened the same to me. Damn it! Just manage to get back, will slowly return to normal posting.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 11, 2012)

I think I'm finally back to my normal posting rate. I'll have a PL 5 me up by THU - question do I add powers to this but we just don't have them till you say they manifest?

HM


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2012)

yes, the PL 5 is WITH super powers.  Until the 'manifest', you won't be using character sheets, just roleplaying.


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 14, 2012)

So, I have a version of a PL5 character, I want to see what other people come up with to make sure I am not out of bounds either way.


----------



## BBs (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd be interested in joining, still thinking of power concept, aiming to charismatic skillful kind.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2012)

Alright, so two things : 
First, posting this to all my games : Since the ENWorld Dice roller is indefinitely inoperable, there are two ways we can proceed re: Dice rolling.
Now, I know not all of my games are in need of rolling in the near future, but I figured I'd get this out of the way for all of them now.
A: DM Rolls everything and posts results
B: Use an online roller such as Invisible Castle.
Personally, I'd rather go with option A.  I've had bad experiences with non-integrated dice rollers before.  Not that I Distrust any of you guys, but I am paranoid. 
I understand a lot of people (Myself included) prefer rolling the dice themselves.. It's more entertaining seeing that nat 20 and rolling yourself helps to get more involved in the game, but it does slow PBP down in a lot of cases, and is open to exploits/cheating (again, not that I think any of you personally would do that! Just in general).
If the majority would rather use the castle (Or another free option) though, then we'll go with that, and I'll trust you guys. 


Second thing specific to this game: I'd like to get a tally of who's all interested to join!  I can post up the IC thread soon and begin the roleplaying.  Attendance right now is absolutely NOT required, as It IS the holiday season and many people will be busy through the new year, but if anybody wants to start chatting IC before the you know what hits the fan in early 2013, then that can definitely happen. 
Reminder, character sheets are NOT required until the 'event' empowers you all... in fact, they won't even be USED yet.  You can have them ready, but nothing that happens before the 'event' will use any stats, it's completely freeform roleplaying till then.

So far I've got BBs, Wrahn, HolyMan, Voda Vosa, Shayuri, Dharuhk Svahre, and Doghead.  [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] posted a happy birthday(thank you), but not sure if that was just that, or a tentative in.. There will also be probably one or two more of my RL friends joining, but other than that I think recruitment will be closed.  My ideas for this game should be fairly easy to run with a larger group (Or split groups), but even I am gonna draw the line at double digits, lol.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2012)

Got enough trouble keeping up with what's running right now, so a new game surely isn't the right move at this point. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2012)

'sokay, Maybe some other time.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm struggling a bit to decide on a character concept, both before and after powers.


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 17, 2012)

I am in


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm game, but take into account what I posted in your other game.


----------



## dream66_ (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm very interested in this game if there is still room.

I'm posting under not my normal account because I'm interested in playing a alternate history version of myself that's basically braver and I'm just paranoid enough not to want that act of bravery connected to my real account.


----------



## D'Raven (Dec 30, 2012)

I had a concept for the next time I played a point based system but won't work here. I'm torn between crafting something interesting or just being a paragon with the rest of my points in unknown.... Or just putting EVERYTHING into unknown. With M&M the last one is the more likely choice, some one else would be making the character any way. The game sounds fun but I'm not partial to the system.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Jemal, just saw this thread, but I'm not sure how heroic a strange German superhero and comic nerd can be 
Sounds more like an Adam West- Batman villain ...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 3, 2013)

Unfortunately I think we're pretty full.  I cant take all off you but I'll keep it in mind for future recruitment.


----------



## D'Raven (Jan 3, 2013)

I surprised my self I actually made a pl 5 character and I was able to under stand how it happened. Progress!


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 3, 2013)

So yeah, I found the system a little light the first time I played with it, but they HERO system is the one I prefer.  I like the system, in general, though the Damage system leaves a bit to be desired


----------



## D'Raven (Jan 4, 2013)

...hero system... Multiple attacks + zero range line aoe.... I make 1 million attacks take the penalty can't hit but since aoe must see where they land at zero range they don't go any where. Because its line it's still range... Unlimited attacks that can't miss, and have range... I love hero system


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2013)

All systems have their flaws.
I like m&m because it has less gamebreaking  flaws imo

Will be starting up the thread in the next few days.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2013)

Ngh...apologies. I'm getting no ideas for this after all.

I think I hit my rock wall finally.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2013)

IC thread is up for roleplaying/character intro.
Reminder, character sheets not in use yet!
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?333606-Jemal-s-Anniversary-Special-IC


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright so far we've got Whran, D'raven, and Voda Vosa who've introduced themselves to the convention.  If we're not up to 6 by Sunday, I'll open it up again.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright so far we've got Whran, D'raven, and Voda Vosa who've introduced themselves to the convention.  If we're not up to 6 by Sunday, I'll open it up again.
Also an FYI my posting on this and other games may be infrequent for the next little bit, baby's coming soon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats man!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2013)

Lady still in a long labour   But nothing 'wrong' so far.

Anyways, only three people have posted IC so far, so I'm Opening the game again.  Anybody still interested?


----------



## SuperZero (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm interested! But I do understand if you want to keep this game more to forum regulars rather than a new person like me, especially given the theme of this one.

Can I ask what kind of power sets the other players are going with? I didn't see it posted anywhere and I don't want to create something too similar.



:EDIT: Here's me with unenhanced traits that have at least _some_ basis in reality, but with enhanced physical abilities to make a light powerhouse. I can easily go in another direction if somebody else wants the physical enhancement or powerhouse type.
[sblock=Sheet]*SuperZero

Power Level 5/75 PP
Identity: *Public/Secret (Unknown Yet)
*Sex: *Male
*Occupation:* Writer

*Abilities: 8 pp*
*Str:* 1/7
*Sta:* 0/5
*Agi:* -1/1
*Dex:* 1/2
*Fgt:* 1/2
*Int:* 3
*Awe:* 0
*Pre:* -1

*Defenses: 6 pp*
*Dodge: *+2 (+1 Agi, +1)
*Parry:* +2 (+2 Fgt, +0)
*Toughness:* +8 (+5 Sta, +3 Pro)
*Fortitude:* +5 (+5 Sta, +0)
*Will:* +5 (+0 Awe, +5)

*Offense*
Initiative +5
Unarmed +3 Close, DC 22 Toughness
Thrown +3 Ranged, DC 22 Toughness

*Skills: 30 r = 15 pp*
Expertise (Acting) 3 (+5/2)
Expertise (Player Knowledge) 5 (+7)
Expertise (Singing) 2 (+4/1)
Deception 3 (+2)
Insight 6 (+6)
Intimidation 2 (+1)
Perception 2 (+2)
Persuasion 4 (+3)
Sleight of Hand 1 (+3)
Technology 1 (+4)
Treatment 1 (+4)

*Advantages: 11 pp*
All-Out Attack, Beginner’s Luck, Close Attack, Defensive Attack, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Interpose, Languages (Spanish), Leadership, Ranged Attack, Teamwork, Well-Informed

*Powers: 35 pp*
Enhanced Strength 6 [12]
Enhanced Stamina 5 [10]
Enhanced Agility 2 [4]
Enhanced Dexterity 1 [2]
Enhanced Fighting 1 [2]

Protection 3 [3]

Leaping 1 [1]

Speed 1 [1]



*Costs:* Abilities (8) + Defenses (6) + Skills (15) + Advantages (11) + Powers (35) = *Total Cost 75*[/sblock]


----------



## D'Raven (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm torn between front line straight offense, mid support with offense as an alt, and back line heal and support. No matter the position thou it will be using chains... And possibly blood magic...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2013)

SuperZero - No problem, feel free to introduce yourself IC and maybe start interacting with some of the people there.  Until we get 6 people posting IC, I won't be starting the Event.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still interested in this game, 

ENworld has long been an important part of my life and the play by post games definitely so.   The idea of playing myself as a hero with some of the other players here is perfect.

Reason why I'm afraid to link this to my normal account, and why i'll understand if you choose not to include me in this game.
I am a transgender woman, I created this account in 2003 when I thought I was going to go full time and just be myself.   But I chickened out, I've lived my life since then pretending to be a male.     You invited alternate history versions of ourselves as long as we were still playing ourselves, well I want to play as if I didn't chicken out back then.  Still me.     

I'm thinking Telekinesis and telepathy for power, I don't want the powers that I receive in the Event to be a cheat though (like shapeshifter or illusion).    Roleplaying is a good way to experience things we can't do in real life so, I want to experience that.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 31, 2013)

dream66_ said:


> I'm still interested in this game,
> 
> ENworld has long been an important part of my life and the play by post games definitely so.   The idea of playing myself as a hero with some of the other players here is perfect.
> 
> ...




I will go on the record as I have no problem with you playing.  That being said, I am from Nebraska, that stuff happens around here, but it is not talked about.  If we are role playing ourselves, just be prepared that until I get to know you, you will make me uncomfortable.  This is not a judgement upon you, just the culture in which I was raised.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2013)

The reason I wanted everybody to play themselves was to build on the community feeling we get from playing and interacting with each other here on ENWorld, and see how we'd react to each other IRL.
That having been said, I'm most certainly not going to force you to 'out' yourself if you're not ready.  The only problem I have is the thought that the community has made you feel compelled to hide it.  
Welcome aboard.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh I never wanted to imply that the community here has made me feel uncomfortable.   I just used my other name in other places than enworld and I'm paranoid about the deep google search during job applications and all.  

Here's something I do feel comfortable with and fits into the intent of your game.   I'll PM my main screen name to each player.


----------



## Raivon (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello! This seems like it is going to be a fun game  I am Lin ^^ Nice to meet you peoples! I am Jim's girlfriend


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2013)

OK now that we've got 6 players posted in game, I'm gonna finish writing and posting up the Event for the IC thread when I finish this.  It's about time to work up those character sheets, so what ideas has everybody got so far?


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok,   I think I have a character here.

Someone may have to give me advice.


```
Name:   Diana

Abilities: 20 points
STR	-1		STA	0
AGL	1		DEX	1
FGT	0		INT	3
AWA	4		PRE	2

Defenses: 8 points
Dodge		3  (AGL 1 + 2)
Fortitude	2  (STA 0 + 2)
Parry		2  (FGT 0 + 2)2+8
Toughness	4  (STA 0 + 4 Protection)
Will		6  (AWA 4 + 2)

Skills: 13 points
Close Combat (Sword) 		1 (FGT 0 + 1)
Expertise (Player Knowledge) 	8 (INT 3 + 5)
Percepcion 				6 (AWA 4 + 2)
Persuasion 				4 (PRE 2 + 2)
Ranged Combat (Archery) 	4 (DEX 1 + 3)
Ranged Combat (Telekinesis) 	6 (Dex 1 + 5)
Technology 			11 (INT 3 + 8) 

Advantages: 3 points
Eidetic Memory
Well-informed
Skill Mastery (Technology)

Powers: 31 points
Mental Awareness: Senses 2 (Mental Sense, Radius) • 2 points.

Telekinesis: Move Object 4 • 8 points.

Telekinetic Field: Protection 4, Sustained • 4 points.

Telekinetic Levitation: Flight 1 (4 MPH) • 2 points.

Telepathy: Mental Communication 2, Area, Dynamic, Selective • 15 points.

DAP: Mind Reading 5
```


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2013)

I do have one suggestion right off the bat.
Don't make flight 1 an alternate effect of TK.  If all you want is slow rank 1 flight, that's only 2 pp, no real reason to put it in the array and only have access to it part of the time.


----------



## SuperZero (Feb 4, 2013)

I built myself with enhanced physical traits. I'd probably head in a Powerhouse-ish direction, but also pick up some other non-physical traits as we get stronger.
But like I said, I'm flexible if somebody else wants to go in a direction like that. I'm also thinking cold-controller as another option.

[mention=13744]dreamer66_[/mention]: I'd advise stronger defenses. For a telekinetic character, a few ranks in Sustained Protection would fit and help out.
You've got ranks in two different Ranged Combat skills, which costs the same as just calling it Ranged Attack--3 ranks in Ranged Attack for 3 points and then 4 ranks in Ranged Combat (TK) for another 2.
Your TK breaks PL caps. You're limited to Attack bonus + Effect bonus = 2xPL or 10. You've got +12 Attack (+1 Dex, +7 Close Combat, +4 Accurate) +4 Effect = 16 or PL 8.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, I'm made changes based on everything you said... and put in some Advantages I forgot those,    I didn't do the ranged attack thing you said cuz I didn't understand it and you said it was the same point value.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2013)

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## BBs (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally came up with a concept between university and enworld being down. If not allowed in because too late, I understand but here it is.

[sblock]
Name: Scott

Abilities: 
-STR Enhanced + Penetrating 5 
-STA Enhanced 5
-DEX 0
-AGI 0
-FGT Enhanced 5
-INT 0
-AWE -1
-PRE 1

Offenses: 
-Initiative: 
-Melee Attack: +5 attack, +5 damage
-Ranged Heal: +3 on roll
Defenses: 
-Dodge: Enhanced 5
-Parry: 5 
-Toughness: 5
-Fort: 5
-Will: Enhanced 5

Skills: 6 PP
-Acrobatics + 1 (1 point)
 -Athletics + 6 (1 point)
-Expertise (Player Knowledge) + 5 (5 points)
-Intimidation + 2 (1 point)
-Persuasion + 2 (1 point)
-Stealth + 2 (2 points)
-Vehicles + 1 (1 point)

Advantages: 7 PP
-Attractive
-Diehard
-Fearless
-Instant Up
-Interpose
-Luck x2

Powers 61 pp
-Enhanced Stats (Str + Pen 5, Sta 5, Fgt 5, Dodge 5, Will 6) = 46 PP
-Healing + Perception + Ranged x 3 = 12 PP
-Immunity (Age, Disease, Poison) = 3 PP

Complications: 
-Doing Good: Love to do good, 'nuff said.
-Responsibility: Trying to balance University or a job with heroics is a pain.

COST: 6 Skills + 7 Advantages + 61 Powers = 75
PP Earned: 0
PP Spent: 0
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I did kinda recruit you from RL, so I suppose I should... 
As to the character, looks like a variation of superzero with a bit of healing...
I'm PERFECTLY fine with two powerhouses if you guys are.


----------



## BBs (Feb 5, 2013)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 5, 2013)

I just read how power level actualy works... Every thing has a max equal to double the power level except for skills? And you limited uncapped powers to power level... So how does that work with deflection? It replaces the defend action but the bonus is equal to the power's rank. At max 5 it would be worse then most active defenses that cap at 10.

Mind you, maxing you defenses is a character concept on it's own and has costs similar.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2013)

Active defenses do not cap at 10.  Active defenses(Dodge/pary) PLUS Toughness caps at 10.  SO you could have 4 dodge/pary and 6 toughness, or 7 dodge/parry and 3 toughness, or 5 each.
The doubling is for things that are shared: defenses (See above) and offenses (Attack bonus + Effect rank=PL x 2)
The only other thing that has a hard cap is Skills, which is 10+PL (Or 15 for this example).

And I do not recall limiting anything beyond what the book limits.

As to deflection, it has whatever the cap is you decided on for your active defenses(Dodge/parry)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2013)

OK, keep posting IC whether you have a sheet or not (Some of you take a bit longer to power up than others).
Your powers can and will manifest as soon as your sheet is done.  Powers may change slightly as we go over said sheet and find any minor flaws, don't worry about that.  For now, if your sheet is in the RG that means you can consider yourself charged up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 7, 2013)

Character sheet as follows

*	Name:*	Juan		*	Height	*		1,7 mts								
*	Skin:*	tan		*	Weight	*		90 kg								
*	Hair:*	Black		*	Shape	*		Human								
*	Eyes:*	Brown		*	Age:	*		28								

*	Complications * 
*	Prejudice	:*	Latinamerican													
*	Quirk	:*	Odd remarks: Juan often makes odd remarks that make tense situations to be even worse.													


*	Abilities 	*(	26	pp)												
	Strength	0	,	Stamina	2	,	Agility	2	,	Dexterity	2	,	Fighting	2	,	Intellect

*	Powers 	*					(	13	pp)							
-	Dimensional arsenal	 (	Create	3:	Innate, Subtle 1, Increased duration (continuous), Precise, Limited (Achaic weapons and armors)	) _·	9	point/s	_ 
-	?	 (	Unknown power	4:	?	) _·	4	point/s	_ 


*	Advantages	*	(	10	pp)																																																																																										
Contacts	1	,	Ranged attack	2	,	Hide in plain sight	1	,	Improved aim	1	,	Improvised tools	1	,	Jack of all trades	1	,	Teamwork	1	,	Well informed	1	,	Equipment 	3																																							


*	Skills                               	*	(	16	pp)																																																																																										
	Acrobatics                      	2	(+	4	),	Deception	0	(+	-1	),	Athletics	0	(+	0	),	Expertise( Player )	5	(+	7	),	Insight	4	(+	6	),	Treatment	3	(+	7	),	Persuacion	0	(+	-1	),	Technology	2	(+	6	),	Close (unarmed)	0	(+	2	),	0	0	(+	2	),	Vehicles	4	(+	6	),	Sleight of Hand                   	0	(+	2	),	0	0	(+	2	),	0	0	(+	2	),	0	0	(+	2	),	Perception	4	(+	6	),	Intimidation	0	(+	-1	),	Investigation	4	(+	8	),	Stealth                             	4	(+	6	),


*	Offence	* 
	Initiative:	2														

*	Throw	* +	4	Attack	for DC:	15	Range:	Ranged	(		)					
*	Unarmed	* +	2	Attack	for DC:	15	Range:	Melee	(		)					
*	Grab	* +	2	Attack	for DC:	10	Range:	0	(		)					


*	Defence	*	(	8	pp)											
*Dodge:*	4			*Parry:*	:	4									
*Toughness:*	2														
*Fortitude:*	4														
*Will:*	4														

*	Equipment[/size]	Cost													
	Camera	1														
	Car ("It's a rental!")	8														
	Smart phone	2														
	Flashlight	1													
	Multitool	1*


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 7, 2013)

So, my original concept was a psychic, but as that has been taken (which is fine, I never said anything), I am thinking of something inspired by the sparking event.  Perhaps I was standing a bit closer than everyone else, but I have the ability to draw forth dreams from myself and others, to cause them to exist in the world.  So this is what I am thinking character wise, tell me if I am doing something wrong.

1 Str
5 Sta(0+5)
0 Agl
0 Dex
0 Fgt
2 Int
1 Awe
1 Pre

5 Dodge 0
5 Parry 0
5 Will 1
5 Fort
5 Tough

Deception 1
Insight 1
Tech 4
Vehicles 1
Player Expertise 5

10 Enhance trait 5 (Stamina)
35 Variable 5 (Dream Weaving)

10 Characteristics + 14 Saves + 6 Skills + 45 Powers = 75

Complication:

Motivation: Uphold the Good.  Rob has a good moral center and knows right from wrong.  He has these problems and seems to be one of the few that can stand against it.  It is time to make a stand.

Dream Reality:  The boundry between dreams and reality is a little blurry around Rob.   Sometimes things take an unreal, dreamlike quality.  Usually it is nothing more than seeing something duck behind a corner that isn't there or color are more surreal, but occasionally things go... weird and people begin to experience waking dreams.

"Did I see a gnome selling papers outside?"
"Is that a damn unicorn?!?"
"WHY AM I NAKED!"

As examples


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2013)

Before I go over any of the characters I would like to address Wrahn:  
I love your idea for the dream power, but as a variable structure it's either going to be too diverse(If I let you decide what dreams you can use it's virtually infinite possibility) or too limited(Waiting for me to decide what you can do).

What exactly were you planning on doing with it?  I think a Summon/Create Array would probably work better.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2013)

OK, lets go over these characters a bit.  Only D'raven has posted his character to the rogue's gallery so I'll do his before I head to bed.

OK, D'raven: 
First thing, I'd appreciate it if your stats were a bit easier to read, they don't indicate which number means what nor what the total is.  Now, I can figure that out, but it would be a lot easier to read if it were more outlined. (IE instead of "dodge 3+2", something like Dodge: 3 agility + 3 ranks=6)


> defenses
> Dodge 3+2
> Fort 2 + 3
> Parry 1 + 5
> ...





Secondly, technically you cant buy toughness under defenses, it can only be gained by increasing your stamina, purchasing the protection power, or buying the Defensive Roll Advantage.. but the standard 'protection' power is the same cost as just buying it as a defense would be anyways, so that doesn't matter.
HOWEVER, while we're in that area, your defenses say 18 points but I only count 17.. Dodge +2 Fort +3 Parry +5 Tough +2 Will +5= 17.  I think you meant to put dodge+3 b/c at +2 it's only 5 which is 1 below your cap of 6 (matching parry).  If thats the case then it would be 18.

Skills: Not sure if you read it earlier here, but the only expertise you need is 5 ranks in Expertise: Player Knowledge, to represent that your character is you and knows everything you do, and needing no rolls.  Anything that requires a roll for non-'knowledge' stuff is usually done by other skills (Vehicles for driver, or combat/survival stuff for soldier).

Powers: 
OK, stuff about your Deflect: First, just so everybody's clear: 
What IS Deflect?  It allows you to take the Defend action but A: Use your deflect rank instead of your attack bonus and B: apply it to other people's defenses.
What is the Defend Action: You use your standard action to defend rather than attack.  Instead of using '10+defense rank' as your defense rating, you roll a d20 and add 10 if 10 or under (For a minimum of 11).  So you're guaranteed at least a +1 defense, and maybe as much as +10.
What's the cap: The cap is whatever your active defense cap is.  
*Note - I'm not sure on the official stance, but I will be running it as follows for usage with other players: they do not gain more from it than their normal defense would be. So if their defense is lower than your deflection you'd only be able to use ranks equal to their defense.  Also that means CURRENT defense, no using it to compensate for an all-out attack etc.

Now, if you want it to affect the same reach as your chain, just take the Reduced Range flaw (-1 cost per rank).  That would make it 'close' range, which means you could deflect anything targeting something you can touch. (Which with elongation 4 is 120 feet)

Now onto the chains: You have extra limbs 2 (Projection, sustained) with Elongation 4(Only extra limbs).  So what this means is you have two chains that can extend up to 120 feet but 'go limp/retract' if you are unable to focus (Take actions).

Empathic healing + Regen is an interesting combination.  Some would consider it exploitative but for this game I'll just allow it.


Now onto your complications: Complications don't need to be specific examples from the book, nor do they need to be buzzwords.  Just pick something about you and/or your powers that could make your life complicated.  It's just something the GM (Me) can use as a minor plot device, roleplaying gimmick, or to make a scene more fun/dramatic/interesting.  
For example: Addicted to energy drinks/caffeine.  I could use something like that and say that in an instance where you haven't been able to have any for a while, you start getting jittery and maybe you take some minor penalties for a bit, or perhaps I would remove your immunity to sleep because you're not hopped up on energy/caffeine any more, etc.


Also I noticed a couple people put Prejudice on their sheets.  While prejudices are a large part of the world and can be a great complication that I would use in other games, I don't forsee it ever coming up in this more light-hearted/four color game.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 8, 2013)

Jemal said:


> Before I go over any of the characters I would like to address Wrahn:
> I love your idea for the dream power, but as a variable structure it's either going to be too diverse(If I let you decide what dreams you can use it's virtually infinite possibility) or too limited(Waiting for me to decide what you can do).
> 
> What exactly were you planning on doing with it?  I think a Summon/Create Array would probably work better.




Well, I had not anticipated having to restrict what I could do, looking at the variable structure as a variable power pool (from HERO system)  If it has to be contained within a narrow set of powers, it probably won't work.  As examples off the top of my head this is the kind of use I was thinking I could do:

1:

Dream of Flight (most common dream of all):  Flight 5
and
Burning Dream (Dreams of being caught on fire): Damage 5 (Perception +2)

2:

Summon Nightmare:  Summon 5 (Heroic +2, Controlled +1)

3:

Dream Door:  (Allows a portal to be opened, must go from one sleeping target to another) Teleport 5 (+1 Accurate, +1 Easy, +1 Extended, +2 Portal, -1 limited to extended, -1 Medium)

4:

Various forms of Create (probably too many to list, from "I thought there was a door here" to "Holy crap, did that giant anvil just fall from the sky")

5:

Summon Hordes of Helpful Fairies:  Summon 2 (+1 Active, +1 Horde, +8 Sixteen Minions, 1 Mindlink)


If these kind of things are too diverse, I will probably move on to different concept


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 8, 2013)

As to my points I did screw up my math I've been moving 1 or 2 points around here and there trying to get to a satisfied start but I've discovered something harsh about the system. The way you have ruled deflect, and it is fair and balanced I'm not saying it isn't, is not useful to my concept or fair to the party, I can't use it to protect mooks, aka civilians, and I can not use it very effectively to help the party unless no one maxes their defenses/toughness. I left my defenses below my max so I would get some effect from it, but others shouldn't beforced to follow suite.

My plan was to play a buff Mage/healer but with power level caps the only way to do that is to have every one in on it, purposely leaving theirselves weaker in the areas that I want to buff. Now this is not fair to the party. I can not ask every one else to change their characters so that I can feel useful. The game gives options for using buffs but it comes down to the problem of over balancing the system has.

I'll leave it up up as it is, moding and clarifying the rest as you suggested.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 8, 2013)

Jemal said:


> Also I noticed a couple people put Prejudice on their sheets.  While prejudices are a large part of the world and can be a great complication that I would use in other games, I don't forsee it ever coming up in this more light-hearted/four color game.




Sorry I left my Prejudices on there, but added Responcibilities.

I can't really think of any other good complications about me though.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, just spent some time talking with a mutual friend, you know who, he gave me some ideas on how to pull off a buff Mage, I'm not gonna use most of them cause they're broken as all hell, but I feel a lot better about my concept. Also got a few curve balls for my power ups that should be unexpected, but make sense. I'll try not to make you hate me too much. And by that i mean listen to our friend.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2013)

[MENTION=9191]Wrahn[/MENTION]: as it says under variable "you must place descriptors on your variable limiting it's scope".
Dreams are basically unlimited.  It's like saying 'the power to do anything'.
There are a few suggestions I have.
A: Use just that list.  That might be enough of a limit to variable if it were 'various create/summons, plus a couple specific 'dream powers'.
B: Add further descriptive limits such as 'only what the GM says someone nearby is dreaming of' Nearby being maybe a mile or so?
C: Make an actual array of powers.  This would be more limited but cheaper and easier.  Exchanging a rank 5 variable for a 25 point array would net you 11 separate abilities. (Or 5 dynamic ones)
OR D: Pay more for a truly 'unlimited' variable effect.  

Also a note on Create: Most of the create stuff can be made with a single use of the power.  Both of your examples would fit under the same power, create doesn't need to be a specific 'object' when it's chosen.  It just has a specific size limit. Multiple variations of it are only required if you want some to have different extras (Continuous, movable, impervious, stationary) on each one.  Rank 8 Create with Precise and one extra modifier would be 25 points and be able to make anything up to 250 cubic feet.  That's a lot.  Or if you don't need any of the extras (They're all fairly circumstantial) you could just go with rank 12 Precise create for a whopping 4,000 cubic feet and if you 'need' any of the modifiers for a particular construction, use a power stunt.
*NOTE: I would always suggest precise because without it you're limited to simple geometric shapes*


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 8, 2013)

Jemal said:


> [MENTION=9191]Wrahn[/MENTION]: as it says under variable "you must place descriptors on your variable limiting it's scope".
> Dreams are basically unlimited.  It's like saying 'the power to do anything'.
> There are a few suggestions I have.
> A: Use just that list.  That might be enough of a limit to variable if it were 'various create/summons, plus a couple specific 'dream powers'.
> ...




Sorry if that reply seemed peckish.  The terms of "limited" is highly subjective and I realize that dreams is a wide open effect.  I saw no way to "unlimit" the variable effect in the SRD.  How much would it cost to do so?  I will consider my options, the Variable is pretty expensive as it is.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2013)

*I also just realized that I did the exact same 'create' thing with my variable effect in someone else's campaign, which now makes me feel hypocritical and a bit silly, so I need to go change that character. 

As to the dreams, I would first off suggest the array as i previously mentioned, I think it would do what you want.
However if you really want the 'Unlimited dream power' there's two ways to go about it.  Either we could raise the cost or lower the return.
Raising the cost would mean making it 8/rank for 5 pt return, or a return of 62.5%
Lowering the return would mean 7/rank for a 4 pt return, or a return of 57%.  
So raising the cost would be better for you.  It still wouldn't be COMPLETELY unlimited, just much LESS limited.
If you'd like to offset that a bit you could put flaws on your dream weaving such as concentration(You have to concentrate to keep any of your dreams anchored in reality), Fades (Each time you use a dream you loose a bit of dream power until you can recharge), feedback(Any effect you make with a physical manifestation AKA create/summon would be affected by the feedback flaw), etc.  A note on this though : If you apply one of these to your Variable, it would lower the cost on rank of Variable, but you would not then be able to use that cost reduction on the powers you form WITH variable.
So for example if you have a concentration flaw on unlimited variable, it would cost you 7/rank and any power within would automatically have concentration (If applicable) without gaining any further cost reduction (IE your flight rank 5 would be concentration but still cost the same as normal) 
Also there would be no 'double tapping' allowed - If you already have feedback on your variable, you couldn't make a Create with feedback b/c it's already GOT feedback without the cost reduction.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 9, 2013)

If I may add my 2 cents about variable, it's not for characters that can swap out 1power for another. That is what power arrays are for. What variable is for is fluid characters. Example; muto is chasing bumble fly, bumble fly uses flight and takes off. To catch up muto loses his claws, scales and extra limbs, then grows wings and pores all his points into flight. After being caught bumble fly decides he wants to stand and fight, 100' above the street. Since muto no longer needs the speed of his max flight he removes all but the minimum points needed to stay airborne out of flight and puts those into his combat abilities growing claws and scales but leaving the wings in place just weaker. If you want to swap out powers use an array. If you want to mix and match how many power points you want in a selection of powers take variable. And an example of limitations for it would be; only physical transformations like muto above. Mind you all this is only 1 persons take on it.

My suggestion for you would be 2 or 3 identical arrays so you would have a pool of powers that you could pick combos out of. To have the, unlimited dreams aspect change the discriptions of yor powers every time you use them. You know people dream of flight, but do they all dream of it the same way? One time u might have wings, the next a jet pack, perhaps a hover board is in your future. A con of the system is that when you get down to the bones of the system it's just mechanics. When you strip away the fluff there is little difference between 2 characters with similar roles, a con shared with most point based systems. For beginners, the unimaginitive or the old guard this is a problem.

How ever if used right or with the proper mind set it is an unbelievable pro. It leaves every single aspect of fluff to you. You are not forced into any particular mold to obtain the abilities you want and are not limited to what combinations you want to have. That is why I love point based systems the freedom.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2013)

So D'raven remind me again how much you love this system..


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh the power caps are a big hurt. the only thing that this system has going for it is that throu the varible power you can make an actual shapeshifter. A real one not a shape changer that goes from one form to another but someone that can change their abilities as they will. Do you know how rare that is with out DM/gm/ story teller rewrites?


Also healing doesn't do what I thought it did, or as far as I can tell, it doesn't remove the -resestence you get for failing toughness checks, only the dazzled, stunned, knocked out or dieing. The "damage conditions" regen is the only way in the system to do it in combat. So the empathic heal lost a bit of use/flavor.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2013)

hmm.. 
maybe regeneration with affects others, area(Burst), selective.  Would cost 4/rank..  how about I give you a Limit: Only effects one person at a time. (I'll even give it as -2 since it's very limiting on the powers effect).  That knocks it down to 2/rank, so you could buy 5 ranks of this in place of your healing and regen.  

Hows this:
Regenerative Aura: Regeneration 5 (Affects others, Area:Burst, Selective, Very Limited: Only effects one at a time.) *2/rank=10 pts*.
Every other round, you or someone of your choice within 30' of you heals one degree.

An alternative that's I think would be interesting: 
Regen 5 (Affects others, Area: Burst, Selective, Feedback*You take damage your aura heals*, Limited: Self or others) *2/rank=10 pts*
Every other round, you choose either to heal yourself, or allow everyone you choose within 30' of you to heal (And you gain all the damage conditions healed this way)
**heal myself, heal myself, ABSORB EVERBODY'S DAMAGE! Heal myself, Heal myself...**


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2013)

[MENTION=9191]Wrahn[/MENTION] : I was going over my previously mentioned variable character in another campaign, and realized that there is actually a good reason to use different forms of create rather than just one big one, that's not exploity like the 'limited' thing.
Simply put: Smaller things take less power (Ranks). Kinda 'duh' but I guess I had a moment of stupidity.  So you could put all  your variable into one huge item, or put just a bit into making a small item (like a sword or such) and the rest into other powers.

Apologies for saying earlier that there was no reason to take multiple create's.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 10, 2013)

Jemal said:


> [MENTION=9191]Wrahn[/MENTION] : I was going over my previously mentioned variable character in another campaign, and realized that there is actually a good reason to use different forms of create rather than just one big one, that's not exploity like the 'limited' thing.
> Simply put: Smaller things take less power (Ranks). Kinda 'duh' but I guess I had a moment of stupidity.  So you could put all  your variable into one huge item, or put just a bit into making a small item (like a sword or such) and the rest into other powers.
> 
> Apologies for saying earlier that there was no reason to take multiple create's.




No worries.  I am probably going with an array.  Looking something like

Summon Nightmare (1 heroic summon)
Flight and perception attack (Flight 5, Damage 5 perception, variable effect)
Point Blank Area of affect selective attack (Damage 5, Burst 3, Selective, variable effect)
Create 5
Transform 5 (any)
Summon Dreams: Summon 3, Broad type, x4 number, Mindlink

It is a good place to start, gives a wide variety of powers and can simulate a lot.

Let me ask about something though.  If I have a power, like create, that I make continuous and switch away from the effect in the array, does the created object go away?  What if it is permanent?  In second edition, continuous on create was specifically exempt from going away when you switched away from it in an array, but I am not sure if that remains.

I will stat up the character fully when I am more awake, assuming that we are okay with that array.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2013)

I would suggest putting variable on your heroic summon too, unless you want just a single specific nightmare thats the same each time you summon it.

Also I'm going to ask that your transform be limited to rank 4 (Non-living).


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 11, 2013)

Jemal said:


> I would suggest putting variable on your heroic summon too, unless you want just a single specific nightmare thats the same each time you summon it.
> 
> Also I'm going to ask that your transform be limited to rank 4 (Non-living).




It was my intention, but I will probably have enough leeway to put variable on it.

Also, according to the SRD, You can't use transform on living beings


			
				d20herosrd said:
			
		

> Transforming living or otherwise animate beings as opposed to inanimate matter requires an effect other than Transform. To alter a target’s outward appearance only, go with a Morph Attack. For a harmful effect that does something like turn the target to stone or into a mind-controlled zombie, see Affliction. When dealing with non-living creatures (those absent Stamina) capable of resistance checks (possessing Will) the GM may permit Transform to function like an Affliction against them.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, Here we go, let me know if there are any issues:

1 Str
5 Sta(0+5)
0 Agl
0 Dex
0 Fgt
2 Int
1 Awe
2 Pre

5 Dodge ( 0 Agl + 5 Ranks)
5 Parry ( 0 Fgt + 5 Ranks)
5 Will  ( 1 Awe + 4 Ranks)
5 Fort  ( 5 Sta + 0 Ranks)
5 Tough ( 5 Sta + 0 Ranks)

Deception 		+3 (1 Rank + 2 Pre)
Expertise (Player) 	+7 (5 Ranks + 2 Int)
Insight  		+2 (1 Rank + 1 Awe)
Perception  		+2 (1 Rank + 1 Awe)
Persuasion  		+3 (1 Rank + 2 Pre)
Tech  			+6 (4 Ranks + 2 Int)
Vehicles 		+1 (1 Rank + 0 Dex)


10 Enhance trait 5 (Stamina)

32 Dream Weaving:
    Dream of Agony (Damage 5, Burst 3, Selective, Variable effect 2)
    Dream of Flight and Dream of Pain: (Flight 5 and Damage 5, Perception Range, Variable Effect 2)
    Nightmare: (Summon 5, Heroic, Narrow Group (monsterous nightmares), Mindlink)
    Dream of Creation: (Create 5, Continuous, Selective, Percise, Subtle 2)
    Dream of Change: (Transform (anything to anything) 5, Continuous, Permanent)
    Dreams: (Summon 3, Broad Group (Any dream), x4 Number, Mindlink)

12 Characteristics + 14 Saves + 7 Skills + 42 Powers = 75

Complication:

Motivation: Uphold the Good. Rob has a good moral center and knows right from wrong. He sees these problems and seems to be one of the few that can stand against it. It is time to make a stand.

Dream Reality: The boundry between dreams and reality is a little blurry around Rob. Sometimes things take an unreal, dreamlike quality. Usually it is nothing more than seeing something duck behind a corner that isn't there or color are more surreal, but occasionally things go... weird and people begin to experience waking dreams.

"Did I see a gnome selling papers outside?"
 "Is that a damn unicorn?!?"
 "WHY AM I NAKED!"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2013)

i missed that


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 11, 2013)

Something else he missed, the reason to take perception on any thing ranged, no attack roll is needed. BBs you don't need to have heal attack bonuses because it's perception as long as you know they are there you can heal.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 12, 2013)

So I am assuming we are good with his/my abilities and I will post in the RG.

I am now assuming that we have the abilities listed and will respond accordingly in play.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2013)

What about my sheet?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2013)

Everybody can use their characters as is while I go over them.  If anything needs to change it can easily be explained ic as early instability.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2013)

So the dream-weaving is basically what the Guardian does, which means that Rob is basically a low-level Guardian.  Welcome to the corp. 
BTW, I'd like you to take a 1 pt feature similar to your complication, but allowing me to do occasional 'good' random dreamings for you.  Basically between the two, random dreams will occur around you a lot - sometimes good sometimes bad.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 15, 2013)

Should I free up a point, or should I wait for XP to buy it?

"Low Level"?  When do I get the ability to make superheroes of my own?  Do I get my own office?  I am not sure I like what I have seen of the retirement plan so far...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2013)

Wrahn said:


> Should I free up a point, or should I wait for XP to buy it?



I'd prefer the former but its up to you


> "Low Level"?  When do I get the ability to make superheroes of my own?  Do I get my own office?  I am not sure I like what I have seen of the retirement plan so far...



Slow down there tex, you're not even middle management yet.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 16, 2013)

'lucky' you're not running it? ..eh jemal you are running.... Aww poo on a stick...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2013)

OK went over all the characters in the rogue's Gallery, only problem I noticed was [MENTION=6675475]BBs[/MENTION] - Scott only spent 74 points, not 75.  You have an extra point to spend!
Other than that, everybody seems good.


----------



## BBs (Feb 17, 2013)

Ack so it does, fixed it with Stabalize in Healing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2013)

I've not posted in the RG yet, was waiting to have an OK on my build.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2013)

VV - I was waiting for characters to get posted to the RG once they were finished before I looked at them.  I'll assume from your statement that yours is finished and go look at it.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2013)

OK, looked over your sheet VV, first up, I think there was a formatting error when you posted it, your abilities say: 


> Abilities (	26	pp)
> Strength	0	,	Stamina	2	,	Agility	2	,	Dexterity	2	,	Fighting	2	,	Intellect



Its missing awareness and presence, and the # after Int.
I calculate from your skills that you have a 4 int, 2 awe and -1 presence?
Are any of those stats from the 'power up', or is that what you're really like IRL?

Not sure what the empty 0's in your skills are for.. placeholders?  Everything there adds up properly so I guess they don't matter.

Everything seems to add up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2013)

Formating errors from the spreadsheet I made to make 3e characters. I need to further tweak it so I can copy/past without edits. 

Perhaps my stats are too high without enhancements? I still view stats as in D&D I guess.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 19, 2013)

doesn't really matter, its the same cost either way, I was just curious.


----------



## BBs (Feb 19, 2013)

All righty, discussed something with Jemal, and decided to go for a power armour powers route in stead. Something new, fun, and interesting. Updated it in Rogue's Gallery, but posting it here too.

[sblock=Power Armour]

Abilities: 
-STR Enhanced + Penetrating 5 
-STA Enhanced 5
-DEX 0
-AGI 0
-FGT Enhanced 5
-INT 0
-AWE -1
-PRE 1

Offenses: 
-Initiative: +0
-Melee Attack: +5 attack, +5 damage
Ranged attack: +4 attack, +6 damage

Defenses: 
-Dodge: Enhanced 5
-Parry: 5 
-Toughness: 5
-Fort: 5
-Will: Enhanced 5

Skills: 6 PP
-Acrobatics + 1 (1 point)
 -Athletics + 6 (1 point)
-Expertise (Player Knowledge) + 5 (5 points)
-Intimidation + 2 (1 point)
-Persuasion + 2 (1 point)
-Stealth + 2 (2 points)
-Vehicles + 1 (1 point)
-Technology + 4 (Enhanced 4)

Advantages: 7 PP
-Attractive
-Diehard
-Fearless
-Instant Up
-Interpose
-Luck x2

Powers 62 pp
-Enhanced Trait: Skill Check - Technology 2 ranks = 2 PP
Powersuit (75 - 15 Removable = 60 PP)
-Enhanced Stats (Str + Pen 5, Sta 5, Fgt 5, Dodge 5, Will 6) = 46 PP
-Blasters (Damage 6, ranged, Accurate 2, precise) = 15 PP
-Immunity (disease, Poison) = 2 PP
-Thrusters (Flight 6) = 12 pp

COST: 6 Skills + 7 Advantages + 62 Powers = 75
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2013)

[MENTION=6675475]BBs[/MENTION] - you need complications and a description of the suit, and then you're good to go.  I'll introduce you with my next update.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Voda,



			
				d20srd said:
			
		

> Simply dropping a created object on a target is treated like an Area Effect attack based on the object’s size (see Area extra). The object inflicts damage equal to its Toughness, and targets get a Dodge check to evade the falling object. A successful check results in no damage (rather than the usual half damage).




Further the size you can create is volume based on Rank. so for Rank 3 is 8 cft, which is a 2ft by 2ft by 2ft cube.  I suppose the optimal area coverage would be 8ft by 1 by 1, sort of a long thing.  Shrug


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, the radius of a sphere with a volume of 8 cubic feet is only 1.2 feet.. so the flail would only be about 2.5 feet across.. not a big area at all.
You could make it a bit bigger by hollowing it out, but I don't think even going down to just a couple inches thick would get you a significant size.
Also I don't want to go through Hollow sphere volume~Radius calculations.

Even if you made it a flat surface, say a mere 6 inches thick, that would still only give you 16 square feet of squashing surface - not even enough to cover a single 5' square.  

SO if you'd like to try area attacks with Create, I have a suggestion: Try to find one point to just make a "Area Effect damage" Alternate Effect on your create.  We're still in early stage of the game so I'm ok with character tweaks.

For example, VV's rank 3, 9-point Create could be a "Giant Flail: Damage rank 4: close range, Area Effect(Burst): 8pp* 
just as a quick example.


*EDIT: 
On that note, VV, you still need to post yourself into the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Raivon (Feb 22, 2013)

Charm fixed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are the tweaks to the sheet

*	Name:*	Juan		*	Height	*		1,7 mts																
*	Skin:*	tan		*	Weight	*		90 kg																
*	Hair:*	Black		*	Shape	*		Human																
*	Eyes:*	Brown		*	Age:	*		28																

*	Complications * 
*	Prejudice	:*	Latinamerican																					
*	Quirk	:*	Odd remarks: Juan often makes odd remarks that make tense situations to be even worse.																																										

*	Abilities 	*(	22	pp)																				
	Strength	0	,	Stamina	2	,	Agility	2	,	Dexterity	2	,	Fighting	2	,	Intellect	3	,	Awareness	1	,	Precence	-1	.

*	Powers 	*					(	14	pp)															
-	Dimensional arsenal	 (	Create	:	Innate, Subtle 1, Increased duration (continuous), Precise, Limited (Achaic weapons and armors)	) _·	9	point/s	_ 
-	Weapon burst	 (	Blast	:	Area: burst	) _·	1	point/s	_ 

-	?	 (	Unknown power	:	?	) _·	4	point/s	_ 


*	Advantages	*	(	10	pp)																																																				
Contacts	1	,	Ranged attack	2	,	Hide in plain sight	1	,	Improved aim	1	,	Improvised tools	1	,	Jack of all trades	1	,	Teamwork	1	,	Well informed	1	,	Equipment 	1

*	Skills                               	*	(	16	pp)																																																				
	Acrobatics                      	2	(+	4	),	Deception	0	(+	-1	),	Athletics	0	(+	0	),	Expertise( Player )	5	(+	6	),	Insight	4	(+	5	),	Treatment	3	(+	6	),	Persuacion	0	(+	-1	),	Technology	2	(+	5	),	Close (unarmed)	0	(+	2	),	Vehicles	4	(+	6	),	Sleight of Hand                   	0	(+	2	),	Perception	4	(+	5	),	Intimidation	0	(+	-1	),	Investigation	4	(+	7	),	Stealth                             	4	(+	6	),


*	Offence	* 
	Initiative:	2																																																																																													

*	Throw	* +	4	Attack	for DC:	15	Range:	Ranged	(		)																																																																																				
*	Unarmed	* +	2	Attack	for DC:	15	Range:	Melee	(		)																																																																																				
*	Grab	* +	2	Attack	for DC:	10	Range:	0	(		)																																																																																				

*	Defence	*	(	13	pp)																																																																																										
*Dodge:*	5			*Parry:*	:	5																																																																																								
*Toughness:*	2																																																																																													
*Fortitude:*	5																																																																																													
*Will:*	5	

*	Equipment*	Cost
	Camera	1
	Car	8	
	Smart phone	2
	Flashlight	1	
	Multitool	1


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2013)

looks good, just post it to the RG.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm not exactly gonna argue the results with the fire not hitting... But deflection like defense does not work on aoe and I stated I was making a grab atempt


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2013)

For the first part, his attack this round was a straight attack against Rob, not an AOE.  For the second : Meh, he missed either way, so I'm fine just leaving the chain thing as fluff.

Although On that note, I wanted to talk to you about your chains.  I'm having trouble picturing them stopping Energy attacks.  Could you give me a description of how they do so?  Or another possibility I was thinking is that you could put a Limit on your deflection "Physical only" so it doesn't affect Energy attacks.


----------



## D'Raven (Feb 22, 2013)

... The interwebs ate my very long post. I don't wanna type that again, I'll talk to ya about it later


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 23, 2013)

I thought I had this but now I'm confused and can't find it in the answer in the book.

My move object is +4, for a STR of +4 , +5 if I concentrate.    What is the biggest thing I can lift with my mind, and how much damage does it do if I hit someone with that object.    It should just be like strength, but I can't even find that.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2013)

The main 'ranks and measurement' chart is on page 11.  Move object works just as Strength.. you can lift a mass rank equal to your effective strength rank.  rank 4 is 800 pounds, rank 5 is 1600.
As for damage, throwing/hitting someone with something is essentially an improvised weapon, using your base combat bonus to hit, and dealing damage equal to your rank.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry, been a little busy at work.  Will post when I can.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2013)

Had a busy week, my manager's out on Medical leave so lots to take care of at work, and my baby girl's teething.  I been posting OOC stuff to threads but haven't had enough time to do a game update, they usually take a while.
I get some days off now, so I'll try to do some updates.


----------



## Lasluna (Mar 31, 2013)

I would be very interested to join, please let me know if there is an opening.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2013)

Lasluna, What kind of powers/character are you thinking?


----------



## Lasluna (Apr 4, 2013)

I suppose a fighter druid that I can summon cats. If it's possible, if not I will go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Raivon (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.d20herosrd.com/ That is the site that should help you get a little better understanding of mutants and masterminds. If you need any help I am sure there are a few people who would be happy to help you  Glad to have you joining the game.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2013)

Lasluna - Keep in mind this is not D&D, while you could simulate the same type of character as a 'fighter/druid', there are no actual classes.  Check out the link Raivon threw down, it's a similar system, but the character creation is a bit simpler - you basically just pick what kinda powers you want and pay for them.  (Specifics for this game are on the first page of this thread).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2013)

So any news from Lasluna?


----------



## Lasluna (Apr 9, 2013)

hey sorry for the delay summoning cats (three if possible) and can endure a lot of damage. I myself can endure, tech savy, acrobatic (with some limits , and klutz ;p because it would be amusing for rp.


----------



## dream66_ (Apr 16, 2013)

So sorry everyone I thought I had posted the other day I guess it didn't go thru.


----------



## Lasluna (Apr 17, 2013)

no worries, I am reading the M&M pdf , its a bit slow going. just to get the character sheet done up


----------



## dream66_ (May 9, 2013)

I simply don't have time for enworld right now
So very sorry
I hope I can step aside and perhaps come back to this somewhere down the line.   Once again I'm sorry


----------



## D'Raven (Jun 12, 2013)

So what are damage conditions then? I can find damage condition in the glossary, but that doesn't help and I can't find any other mention.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry everybody, things on ENWorld had been moving so slowly that I stopped checking it daily.. then it just kinda fell off my Radar for a couple weeks.  I'm back now and will start updating stuff.


----------

